# Anyone from Scotland?



## SugarSpunSister (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, anyone here in Scotland...?


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish. If only I had been born there.


----------



## SugarSpunSister (Apr 8, 2013)

labelme said:


> I wish. If only I had been born there.


 If only I had been born in Cali Cali :yes


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Off topic but what a great accent scots have.


----------

